# On-One Codeine 650B



## fossyant (12 Jun 2016)

Hmm,

On-one have a sale on their 650B frameset with shock for £599 in the sale. Bargain. Very tempted as I can get it for £540 with an extra 10%.

Looking to build up over time with Deore XT 1 x 11, XT Wheelset, Rock Shock Pike and a Dropper post.

Anyone have one - reviews seem favourable.

XT groupsets and even XTR can be picked up quite cheaply.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jun 2016)

Oh, and I just so happen to have a medical appointment near Sheffield a week on Tuesday !


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jun 2016)

I nearly went for a codiene..


Its all about the lifestyle lol go for it


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TtXcB-SvnIY


----------



## Mb49 (25 Dec 2016)

Should of , it's a good bike for the price. Just built one. Some reviewers out there say that can't climb, but I think they haven't set them up correctly. Mine climbs as good in or out of saddle as my On One 456evo11 hardtail, which climbs like a mountain goat.hardly any bob, does downhill really well. (Goes up like a XC and down like a Downhill) considering its a 650b its nimble in its feet, I found in the twisty bits at Swinley it felt slightly less quick at turning than my 26er, but rolled over the roots and rocks better so was quicker through them.when I first jumped on it it felt like I'd always been riding it . considering only had 2 rides on it my quickest lap time has gone down by 20mins, without really trying. Got Rockshox monarch plus rc3 debonair, Fox 34 fit4, Xt drivetrain with Blackspire snaggletooth 36 chainring, 11-46 cassette , due to trying to get the gearing somewhere near my preferred 28-40 & 11-36. Wtb frequency team i25 rims, dt Swiss 350 hubs(36-54 ratchet upgrade when I feel need), Magic Mary evo/HighRoller2 fr tubeless, Got Xt 785 brakes as m8000 got too many mixed reviews. Ragley stubbing 50mm stem, funn kratos bars & seat, no dropper as 5,10 with short legs. I found for my suspension package , 18%sag for Fox fit4 (Fac sugg15-20%sag,Air pres105psi for 98-104 kilo's) and 25%sag for Rockshox monarch plus rc3 debonair(fac sugg 30%sag +or-5%,Air pres 1psi per 1lb weight )max pressure 350psi so expect Hugh pressures. These settings works perfect for me. Hope this helps people thinking of buying a on one.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (25 Dec 2016)

Minus the Post,it's a very good build you have planned .
But sorry,it's not a nice looking frame


----------



## dan_bo (25 Dec 2016)

Do it Toe.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Dec 2016)

Nah, don't do it! What are you chasing?


----------



## Mb49 (28 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Minus the Post,it's a very good build you have planned .
> But sorry,it's not a nice looking frame


Yes I agree not the prettiest bike in the world, but do you want style over substance or substance over style? with on one it's about function , when it climbs like an xc and goes down like a Downhill that the whole point of it. Yes a dropper( damn my short legs) there's only like 75mm-80mm useable post length sticking out. I've done 3 rides on it now, it don't seem to get in the way when I'm going downhill or out if the seat climbing , so I'm not too much bothered. Oh and just a quick update to my original Codeine 650b message, if you are gonna get one , it needs frame protection , helicopter,rhino, clear duct or whatever you use.I know it's obvious, but in some areas people forget ,by bottom pivot cable, hose rub and by rear of swingarm area as if like me will probably rub there with shoes, and paint on on ones not that thick.


----------



## Mb49 (28 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> Oh, and I just so happen to have a medical appointment near Sheffield a week on Tuesday !


Did you get one?


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (28 Dec 2016)

Mb49 said:


> Yes I agree not the prettiest bike in the world, but do you want style over substance or substance over style? with on one it's about function , when it climbs like an xc and goes down like a Downhill that the whole point of it. Yes a dropper( damn my short legs) there's only like 75mm-80mm useable post length sticking out. I've done 3 rides on it now, it don't seem to get in the way when I'm going downhill or out if the seat climbing , so I'm not too much bothered. Oh and just a quick update to my original Codeine 650b message, if you are gonna get one , it needs frame protection , helicopter,rhino, clear duct or whatever you use.I know it's obvious, but in some areas people forget ,by bottom pivot cable, hose rub and by rear of swingarm area as if like me will probably rub there with shoes, and paint on on ones not that thick.



It's a good point,the main point actually.
Functionality is the name of the game in MTB'ing if you are serious about it.
I have only ever saw one in the flesh up my way,and it was in 29er guise (small frame ,big wheels didn't help the look) .
However if I was to go for an On One,it would be a tricked out Inbred.Hardtail sure,but it takes everything in it's stride with the right gear.Ok,it only had a Reba fork but it took on a lot more than expected.More to do with the correct set up than me I suppose.And the guy would hesitate to hand it over to me again 
It also had the OP 's XTR drivetrain ,but not the wheels..
I forgot to mention the paint work issue as you pointed out.That's always been an On One achilles heel.
Both bikes looked pitted .


----------



## Mb49 (28 Dec 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> It's a good point,the main point actually.
> Functionality is the name of the game in MTB'ing if you are serious about it.
> I have only ever saw one in the flesh up my way,and it was in 29er guise (small frame ,big wheels didn't help the look) .
> However if I was to go for an On One,it would be a tricked out Inbred.Hardtail sure,but it takes everything in it's stride with the right gear.Ok,it only had a Reba fork but it took on a lot more than expected.More to do with the correct set up than me I suppose.And the guy would hesitate to hand it over to me again
> ...





MarquisMatsugae said:


> It's a good point,the main point actually.
> Functionality is the name of the game in MTB'ing if you are serious about it.
> I have only ever saw one in the flesh up my way,and it was in 29er guise (small frame ,big wheels didn't help the look) .
> However if I was to go for an On One,it would be a tricked out Inbred.Hardtail sure,but it takes everything in it's stride with the right gear.Ok,it only had a Reba fork but it took on a lot more than expected.More to do with the correct set up than me I suppose.And the guy would hesitate to hand it over to me again
> ...


I've seen one on one inbred , never had chance to ride one though, so don't know how it rides.I think on hardtails for sure the man makes the bike, but a good setup helps. Have you ridden a on one 456evo2 , mate of mine asked to buy mine when he knew I was building my Codeine, but wouldn't sell it, still love it , does everything I ever asked of it ,it's got lyrik rc2l 160, xt785 brakes, dt Swiss/easton haven wheels, magic Mary/high roller 2 tyres, xt drivetrain 28-40 + 11-36 cassette, Race face d2 50mm stem,Funn 785bars and seat ,pro layback seatpost. Could really get a good cruising speed with low pedal speed, Top speed is excellent, would leave most 1x bikes on anywhere near flat ground, and low gear is plenty low enough. That's reason I like 2x better than 1x. my only fault with it was if downhill got too rough, would shake you about , but thats hardtails One bloke even said to me he didn't know how I rode it downhill , said he had one and was too harsh for him to ride. But after I rode the Codeine I can say the 456evo2 is a harsh and unforgiving bike which is exactly why it's such a buzz if you get it right. I'd say that the Codeine650b for me is everything I could ask of a full suspension bike,and more if you count it climbing like my hardtail which amazed me. Honestly I doubt if you could find a better new full suspension mtb for £1750 anywhere.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Dec 2016)

Could this bike be suitable for a 20 year old female Pharmacist?


----------



## Mb49 (28 Dec 2016)

Perhaps even a 20 year old female doctor. But seriously can't see any reason why it wouldn't be.there was a conversation in a chat room I forget which , where a person said where they live there was 3 Codeine650b's one ridden by a woman and two by blokes. As long as you get the correct size would be fine. Off the rack you can get them for about £1700 for not a bad spec or £2000 for a higher spec. Quids in really, saying that you can get a trek remedy 9 for £2200 in the sales but probably all gone now.


----------

